# Cheapest place to get copy of Herman Bavinck: Our Reasonable Faith?



## thistle93 (Apr 10, 2014)

Any one know the cheapest place to get a copy of Herman Bavinck Our Reasonable Faith? I have a hard time shelling out $40.00+ for a paperback book that is only 500+ pages. Anyone know where I can find a PDF of it? Seems like should be public domain by now.

For His Glory- Matthew


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 10, 2014)

Cheapest I found: Our Reasonable Faith


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 11, 2014)

Inter-library loan?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello Matthew,

When I ran the bookstore at Redeemer 12 years or so ago I bought many Reformed books from here; he's getting old, but I've recently seen Mr. Lee and his wife a number of times, and he's still in business. He had obtained permission to reprint this book of Bavinck's, and had quite a pile of them, and not expensive. You can see if he's got any left. He's reprinted many old Reformed volumes; he has it done in Korea. I don't see that he has a functioning website. I think he deals now mostly with seminaries.


Mr. Lee <[email protected]>
Westminster Discount Books, Inc.
226 Dorchester Rd 
Scarsdale, NY 10583-6807
(914) 472 2237


----------

